# Catvos lift question



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

does anyone know why a catvos lift for a brute would be 4 inches narrower in the rear than the front? It looks pretty stupid and cant figure it out , its no higher in the rear than the front. :thinking::thinking::thinking:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Where are you getting this? Mine isn't like that...
Also what size is the lift? I'm on a 4" now, but ran a 6" for a year before getting this one.
Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah I've never heard that or seen it & I've seen a lot of them.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

cant tell you if mine is doing it not on bike yet lol at least not the back, i got the front on only with no tires yet cause now i need to order ball joints which sucks lol


and post pics of it maybe we can see if something is wrong, how long have you had the lift?


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

rear axles ended up being a half inch too long , which explained why it was not wanting to bolt up, no more issues


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Post some pics browland


----------

